# The Tuxedo.



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

To all of you who let me watch Jackie Chan's The Tuxedo, I wish you the same slow death I have suffered.

Ugh! This was _not_ a good movie!


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (Sep 27, 2003)

This has got to be the worst Jackie Chan film ever made. I was at the premier of this show and fell as asleep 10 minutes into the show.

I'll bet Jackie Chan had no choreography control of this film at all.  All the dialogue was so rediculous. 

Don't get wrong I like Jennifer Love Hewitt but she was casted wrong for this film.  Whoever did the casting for this show must be forced to watch this film as punishment.

Akashiro


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

It was like a film made in Chinese and dubbed--poorly.

Even the stunts were not very good-looking.


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 27, 2003)

I really didn't like it when I saw it either!  Waste of money and I love Jackie Chan too!  The Medallion was a bit better but I like his older movies better.

Robyn :asian:

p.s.----YES!!!!  I'm a purple belt again!!!  I know the post numbers are going up and down while the moderaters are doing something but I like this color!  Prettier than brown!  I wouldn't mind being 'stuck' at this color or going back to green or blue.


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (Sep 27, 2003)

The stunts  on this film were obviously computer enhanced and wired as well.  

Lets face it.. Jackie Chan is getting too damm old to do his own daring and dangerous stunts.   Computer works in the obvious choice for there are no stuntmen out there who can duplicate his feats.

Oh well, at least he still does his own stunt on his cartoon show Jackie...


----------



## OULobo (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Akashiro Tamaya _
> *
> 
> Don't get wrong I like Jennifer Love Hewitt but she was casted wrong for this film.  Whoever did the casting for this show must be forced to watch this film as punishment.
> ...



Its impossible to cast Jennifer Love Hewitt wrong, you can only dress her wrong.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Its impossible to cast Jennifer Love Hewitt wrong*



I'm indifferent about her. I didn't think that she meshed well with Jacki Chan in this movie.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I'm indifferent about her. I didn't think that she meshed well with Jacki Chan in this movie. *



Doesn't matter, she meshes well with tight pants.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 30, 2003)

> Doesn't matter, she meshes well with tight pants


Don't know what it is about her.  She just doesn't do it for me.  As for being cast opposite JC I don't think that was a good idea either.  I'm sitting here trying to think who would have been right for the role and can't think of anyone off hand.  Maybe the movie was just so lame that no one would have been right.


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Doesn't matter, she meshes well with tight pants. *



Oh yeah!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2003)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20030930/people_nm/people_lovehewitt_dc


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20030930/people_nm/people_lovehewitt_dc *



"Delusional" doesn't even begin to cover it!


----------



## OULobo (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20030930/people_nm/people_lovehewitt_dc *



Hey Arnisador, if you are trying to imply something just come out and say it.

J/K


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 7, 2003)

you did not pay  8 dollars and have to see it in show like I did man that movie suckes


----------



## OULobo (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *you did not pay  8 dollars and have to see it in show like I did man that movie suckes *



True, I borrowed it from someone dumb enough to buy it.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 7, 2003)

> "Delusional" doesn't even begin to cover it!


Psychotronic technology?  I didnt' see that in Radio Shack the last time I was in there.


----------

